# Too much snow



## hammer (Feb 17, 2015)

OK, I'm sure I will get some abuse for this, but somehow I just can't share everyone's enthusiasm for more snow when I have huge piles in my yard, I have to deal with ice dams for the first time in 20 years, and I have to start wondering about snow loads on a steeply pitched roof at home...

I'm happy to see it piled up high up north and in the mountains.  At home in the flatlands?  No thanks.


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

Meh


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got no use for it in the flat lands, but I'm willing to deal with any local frustration to enjoy it up North.


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

Well we have so much that my driveway is shrinking fast, the neighbor picket fence is nearly buried.  The snow is winning on my deck and the front walkway.  However, I look out the window and it just makes me super happy!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2015)

I can not even skin behind my house at the snow is too deep for the slopes in the woods.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2015)

I fell into a rhododendrun tree well


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2015)

This thread is blasphemy by the way.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 17, 2015)

it is what it is. several years ago i placed roof/gutter de-icing cables for large snowstorms. it saves me time versus using a roof rake to clear off areas. my only concern is if we heading for a long term cycle where this would be typical.

I've been having a blast locally and over at sundown.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 17, 2015)

mods delete, this is spam.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nick said:


> I fell into a rhododendrun tree well



Yeah mine are crushed.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 17, 2015)

I agree with the OP. This is what the back of my house looks like right now. The dams on the edge next to the chimney are at least a foot thick. We have streams of water running down the walls. I love winter & snow but I am so ready for this to end. :sad:


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2015)

skifastr said:


> I agree with the OP. This is what the back of my house looks like right now. The dams on the edge next to the chimney are at least a foot thick. We have streams of water running down the walls. I love winter & snow but I am so ready for this to end. :sad:


 Is it a new house?  If so, it should not be doing that.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 17, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Is it a new house?  If so, it should not be doing that.



1988. Not truly new but IMO recent enough that builders should've understood insulation at the time. 
The roofs directly to the left of the chimney, and over the 2nd level double window are both cathedral ceiling with skylights.  Melting starts with the first inch of snow fall and the valley between those roof surfaces is basically a funnel that gets jammed with ice.  When we moved in 5 years ago we replaced a bunch of windows. In the process the contractors found lots of water damaged wall. The grey shingles on the lower half are new, where they replaced wall. 

I'm determined to find a solution to this.  It's actually a very nice house on a great piece of land. Except when this happens. :-(


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 18, 2015)

Just finally got my roof shoveled off with 4 feet of snow on it.  Still have ice, but not nearly as bad, but because of all this snow and issues at home and work due to the snow, I haven't been skiing in a couple of weeks!  GRRRRRR  maybe sunday if I am lucky


----------



## bigbog (Feb 18, 2015)

Coming from Maine winter conditions = constantly Windy....ANY winter without icy conditions inside the resorts(ie Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Black Mtn..etc)  is great with me...
..but as to scraping the snow off of the roof of house & garage, I HAVE to get the little cleats for the bottom of boots....using the long-distance scraper is too slow.  Need to get up on the roof with the push-thingy.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2015)

It used to be fun bashing icicles.   No more.:flame:


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 26, 2015)

This is my first winter in my house so maybe in a few years I'll get sick of this stuff, but right now it doesn't bother me at all.  I actually enjoy snowblowing my driveway.  Raking my roof took a while and was a lot of work but I used my snowshoes to get around the house so it wasn't bad.  The bitter cold has put a dent in my wallet since I have oil heat, but I'm looking into a gas stove insert for next year.  Honestly, I'd do this every year for as long as I physically can if it meant I could count on snowboarding conditions like we've had.  This has been the best winter in my 18+ years of snowboarding. By Far.  Praise be to Ullr!!

I find the people that complain the most are often the least prepared.  You live in New England.  Winters like this are not the norm but they do happen.  Prepare your house and vehicle accordingly.  Spend the money on good equipment and keep it well maintained.  Search the internet for tips and hacks to make life easier.  If you embrace it instead of huddling inside and hoping it'll just go away, you'll actually enjoy it.


----------

